# Sammelbestellung bei successful-baits.de



## sauerseb (11. Oktober 2011)

So,

da ja an anderer Stelle für andere Anbieter eine Sammelbestellung bereits am laufen ist, wollt ich hier mal das Interesse für eine Bestellung bei SB antesten. Ich selbst würde da gerne mit 3 Freunden bestellen. 

Sorten müssten dann noch besprochen werden. Die Rabatte kann ich erst konkret erfragen, wenn ich ungefähr abschätzen kann, welche Menge welcher Sorte benötigt werden. Daher auch dieser erste Thread.

Ich geb dem ganzen mal paar Tage Zeit, sagen wir bis zum 15.10., dann werd ich ne Mail an SB verfassen.

Baschdi


----------



## BARSCH123 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelbestellung bei successful-baits.de*

Ich hätte auch interesse, wenn die Preise stimmen würde ich mich mit 20 - 30 kilo "Red Spice Fish" oder "Holy Rohne Liver" Boiliemix beteiligen..

Tl.


----------



## sauerseb (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelbestellung bei successful-baits.de*

Jop, eine der beiden Sorten sind mMn auf jeden Fall dabei! Will da auch min. 20kg!

Ich hoff mal, dass wir 500kg zusammenbekommen, da geht dann sicher was...


----------



## Schleie! (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelbestellung bei successful-baits.de*

ich fische momentan die white fish halibutt, die laufen wie sau...

holy rhone liver sind auch gut, aber leider gibts die ja nur in 24mm als natur pur, ich möchte lieber 18mm haben, da mehr boilies/kg.

wenns also passt wär ich auch dabei!

aber mal ne andere frage - wieso jetzt die bestellung? die saison ist vorbei, ich habe meine letzten 10kg für dieses jahr am montag bestellt.


----------



## sauerseb (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelbestellung bei successful-baits.de*



Schleie! schrieb:


> ich fische momentan die white fish halibutt, die laufen wie sau...
> 
> holy rhone liver sind auch gut, aber leider gibts die ja nur in 24mm als natur pur, ich möchte lieber 18mm haben, da mehr boilies/kg.
> 
> ...



Die Bestellung is für nächstes Jahr gedacht. Das Sammeln von Mitbestellern dauert ja immer sein Zeit und umso früher umso mehr Leut und umso mehr umso billiger.Wegen dem Durchmesser kann ich dann gern mal nachfragen, habs au grad selbst nachgesehen und finds schon iwie seltsam. Würde für dich den der Red Spice auch in Frage kommen?

Die White Halibuts laufen gut? Wollt mir die auch noch für die letzten Session besorgen, weil ich doch auf stark vermoderten dunklen Boden fische und die weißen Murmeln einen starken Kontrast bilden würden. Lieg ich damit richtig?

Weiter könnte ich evtl auch von TT-Baits mal Infos erfragen, wär daran Interesse hätte. Gelten bei uns in Franken als die angesagtesten Köder. Hab aber selber noch nciht damit gefischt...


----------



## Schleie! (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelbestellung bei successful-baits.de*

jap, bei uns is auch jeder mit TT-Baits unterwegs - deshalb fische ich sie nicht 

Ja, der White Fish sieht sehr gut aus. der arbeitet unter wasser wie sau, weil da ja ganze micropellets drin sind. aber der kern bleibt am haar fest. hab für meinen kollegen neulich mal 2 hände eingeworfen und er fische noch ams elben abend dort und fing gleich 3 karpfen die nacht. also meiner meinung nach ziehen die sehr gut!

red spice fish hatte ich schon letztes jahr, haben mir aber in meinem gewässer keinen großen erfolg gebracht. die smokey salmon hingegen (die sorte gibts seit 2011 nicht mehr bei successful) schlugen ein wie ne rakete. hatte die 2 sorten gleichzeitig gefischt.


----------



## Schleie! (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelbestellung bei successful-baits.de*

ps: hab grad nen kollegen gefragt, der wäre auch bei einer sammelbestellung dabei!


----------



## mephy87 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelbestellung bei successful-baits.de*

ich denke ich wäre auch mit 30kg dabei...

bevorzugte Sorten:

Maple Cream
White Halibut
Holli Rhone Liver


----------



## sauerseb (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelbestellung bei successful-baits.de*

Die weißen Halibuts werd ich wohl die nächsten Wochen gleich mal testen. Wenn die sich beweisen können die ja gern mti in die Auswahl für den fischigen Teil. Fruchtig bin ich da relativ flexibel, Scoberry is da aber der teuerste Vertreter. Waldfrucht zB is n ganzes Stück billiger. 

Hier mal Preisinfos von Carphunter2401:

*Preise** Natur Pur:*

fischige und Scoberry *4€ pro kg*

Alle anderen Sorten *3,8€ pro kg
*
*************************

*Travellers = die gesalzenen*

Hier ist zu beachten das alle die mehr wie *21 kg* Baits bestellen mit 1x Versand nicht mehr hinkommen!!!

21kg Baits ergeben genau 30kg!!!

Die Travellers werden bei SB immer in 5kg Säcke eingepackt...... darin  befinden sich 3,5kg Boilies + 1,5kg Salz,mit der Salzmenge geht er nicht  runter weil sonst die Qualität druntert leiden könnte!

Er meinte auch wir können die Natur Pur auch selber salzen...das sei  garkein Problem,die machen das ja auch nicht anderst,wenn wir das machen  sollen wir nicht weniger wie 30% Salz dazu machen,das Thema wurde hier  ja auch schon erwähnt.
*

Preise Travellers:*

Alle fischigen+Scoberry *4,57€ pro kg*,5kg Sack^^ kostet *16€*

Alles andere Sorten glatte *4€ pro kg *,5kg Sack^^ kostet *14€*

*************************

*Preise Chemisch konservierte Baits* 
           (pfuideifel,hehe:vik


Alle fischigen und Scobbery *4,7€ pro kg*

Alle anderen Sorten *4,2€ pro kg*

*************************

*Jeder der mehr wie 20kg bestellt erhält gratis 2 Gläser Pop Ups,habs zwar nochmal versucht,aber da ist nichts zu machen!*
*
Ich sags nochmals alles was oben steht bezieht sich auf mindestens  500kg,und jeder hat 2 Sorten Baits zur Auswahl,eine 3. war zu diesen  Konditionen leider nicht mehr möglich,aber das reicht auch!!!*

*
So jetzt einfach  pns an mich*,* und zwar alle neu*

-*adresse,name,username
-grösse,sorte,menge.*


*wen wir die 500kg erreicht haben, gehts an die bezahlung. 

direckt überweisung an die firma, davor schicke ich die liste mit name,adresse,usernamen u.s.w weg*.

*ich müsste die bestellung ausrechnen von jedem, das dauert dan seine zeit, würde dan auch in die liste kommen*.

*so jetzt seit ihr dran*


----------



## sauerseb (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelbestellung bei successful-baits.de*

Weitere Infos:

Die oben genannten Preise sind ältere Angaben, es kann durchaus sein, dass es jetzt andere sind. Aber als Richtwerte kann man ja mal die nehmen. 

Desweiteren wirds unter 10kg/Person wohl nix geben!

Ich würde gerne die unkonservierten nehmen und selbst einfrieren/salzen. Macht die Bestellung deutlich billiger und ich kann die Dinger selbst portionieren. Chemische Konserviere sollte man eh meiden.

so far


----------



## Schleie! (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelbestellung bei successful-baits.de*

jap, ich würde diesmal auch natur pur nehmen!

fruchtig wäre ich ebenfalls für den waldfrucht!


----------



## yassin (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelbestellung bei successful-baits.de*

Ich wäre unter umständen auch dabei, weil ich einfach kein bock mehr auf selbstrollen und den damit verbundenen stress mit meiner mutter habe :m

Ich würde aber nur mitbestellen wenns an die Maple Cream oder die in der nächsten zeit erscheinenden Krill BP geht.


----------



## sauerseb (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelbestellung bei successful-baits.de*

Warum Maple oder Krill?


----------



## mephy87 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelbestellung bei successful-baits.de*

Fruchtig/süß kommt für mich auch nur Maple Cream in Frage. Machen einen super Eindruck und würde ich gern mal 10kg testen. Scoberry hab ich dieses Jahr in mehreren Gewässern gesamt 20kg versenkt und nicht einen Fisch gefangen obwohl andere fruchtige Sorten wie Banane gut liefen.


----------



## BARSCH123 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelbestellung bei successful-baits.de*

Kann mann auch Boiliemixe bestellen ? 

wäre schön wenn du diesbezüglich mal nachfragen könntest.. zeit zum rollen hab ich genug deswegen würde mich das weitaus günstiger kommen...

Tl.


----------



## Fischie01 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelbestellung bei successful-baits.de*

Ich habe ebenfalls Interesse.

Lg


----------



## sauerseb (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelbestellung bei successful-baits.de*



BARSCH123 schrieb:


> Kann mann auch Boiliemixe bestellen ?
> 
> wäre schön wenn du diesbezüglich mal nachfragen könntest.. zeit zum rollen hab ich genug deswegen würde mich das weitaus günstiger kommen...
> 
> Tl.



Kann ich gern mit in die Mail aufnehmen, aber es sollte hier ja schon hauptsächlich um Readys gehen. Wenn du nich wirklich ne Menge brauchst, dann wirds wohl mit dem Rabatt eher nix.


----------



## catchandrelease96 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelbestellung bei successful-baits.de*

Hab auch interresse wäre mit 5 kg white halibut und 5 kg scoberry dabei


----------



## sauerseb (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelbestellung bei successful-baits.de*



catchandrelease96 schrieb:


> Hab auch interresse wäre mit 5 kg white halibut und 5 kg scoberry dabei



Unter 10kg das Pack wirds wohl eher schwierig werden laut der Infos, die ich bis dato habe.  Werd das aber nochmal nachfragen!


----------



## BARSCH123 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelbestellung bei successful-baits.de*

Ok, ich bin mit 20 Kilo White Halibut dabei 

Tl.


----------



## yassin (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelbestellung bei successful-baits.de*



sauerseb schrieb:


> Warum Maple oder Krill?



Weil freunde von mir und ich selber auch schon verdammt gut auf die dinger gefangen haben!
Grade in verschlammten Gewässern liefen die wie hulle #6

Und die Krill hören sich einfach gut an


----------



## sauerseb (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelbestellung bei successful-baits.de*

Ich post mal die Sorten, die zur Auswahl stehen:

Fischig: RedSpice - White Halibut - Holy Rhone

Fruchtig: Waldfrucht - Scoberry - Maple




Iwie müssen wir irgendwann uns auf 2 Sorten einigen... |kopfkrat


----------



## BARSCH123 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelbestellung bei successful-baits.de*

Wie, der white Halibut ist teurer ?

Wievel kostet den das Kilo ?

Tl.


----------



## sauerseb (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelbestellung bei successful-baits.de*



BARSCH123 schrieb:


> Wie, der white Halibut ist teurer ?
> 
> Wievel kostet den das Kilo ?
> 
> Tl.



Hast Recht! Habs grad nochmal nachgeguckt, nur Waldfrucht is n ganzes Stück billiger bei normaler Abnahmemenge.

Laut den älteren Preisen für größere Menge ists ja auch so, dass die fischigen Murmeln und Scoberry teurer sind als der Rest.


----------



## Schleie! (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelbestellung bei successful-baits.de*

bin für white fish und waldfrucht


----------



## yassin (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelbestellung bei successful-baits.de*

Also ich bin dabei wenn Maples bestellt werden


----------



## m@sören (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelbestellung bei successful-baits.de*

Hey Basti, 
du hast die beste Sorte von allen Vergessen

-ERDNUSS-  :m


Gruß Maxi


----------



## sauerseb (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelbestellung bei successful-baits.de*



m@sören schrieb:


> Hey Basti,
> du hast die beste Sorte von allen Vergessen
> 
> -ERDNUSS-  :m
> ...



mußt nen guten Wahlkampf führen, dann geht da vielleicht was...


----------



## Karpfengott24 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelbestellung bei successful-baits.de*

Der Waldfrucht ist ein richtig guter Boilie.Habe damit an einem wirklich schweren Gewässer meinen PB gefangen.#6


----------



## Schleie! (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelbestellung bei successful-baits.de*

Hasbe eine Probe von den Krill geschickt bekommen - der is ja echt der hammer! den werde ich nächstes jahr auf jeden fall auch mal testen.


----------



## yassin (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelbestellung bei successful-baits.de*



Schleie! schrieb:


> Hasbe eine Probe von den Krill geschickt bekommen - der is ja echt der hammer! den werde ich nächstes jahr auf jeden fall auch mal testen.


sehter, war also doch nicht son abwegiger Vorschlag von mir! :m


----------



## sauerseb (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelbestellung bei successful-baits.de*



yassin schrieb:


> sehter, war also doch nicht son abwegiger Vorschlag von mir! :m



seid ihr ja schon zu zweit...


----------



## Schleie! (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelbestellung bei successful-baits.de*

moment, ich sagte mal testen, nicht für die sammelbestellung 

bin nach wie vor für den white halibutt und den waldfrucht


----------



## punkarpfen (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelbestellung bei successful-baits.de*

Das Problem bei einer Sammelbestellung ist, alle unter einen Hut zu bekommen.


----------



## sauerseb (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelbestellung bei successful-baits.de*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Das Problem bei einer Sammelbestellung ist, alle unter einen Hut zu bekommen.




bist du so auf deine 3000 Posts gekommen, indem du deine unendliche Weisheit preis gibst?


----------



## sauerseb (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelbestellung bei successful-baits.de*

so ich fass mal kurz zusammen:

Interesse is ja offenbar da, Preise sind so ne Sache bei denen. Die brauchen halt die Sorten, um die es gehen soll und die Menge natürlich. Ich denk mal mit 5€/kg sollte man hinkommen,bei großer Menge so 500kg+ geht sicher noch mehr.

Momentane Sortenauswahl:

Fischig:   White Halibut und HolyRhoneLiver

Fruchtig: Maple und Waldfrucht

waren bis dato die meistgenannten!

Baschdi


----------



## minne6 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelbestellung bei successful-baits.de*

Danke für die Zusammenfassung.

White Halibut ist ein top Köder, keine Frage! Aber ich würde auch den HoliRhoneLiver vorziehen, da der white Halibut sich nach einer nacht leicht zermatschen lässt und bei Brassenalarm meiner Meinung nach nicht zu empfehlen ist. Das ist meine Meinung. 

#h


----------



## minne6 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelbestellung bei successful-baits.de*



sauerseb schrieb:


> bist du so auf deine 3000 Posts gekommen, indem du deine unendliche Weisheit preis gibst?




wer wird denn gleich so böse werden ?


----------



## sauerseb (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelbestellung bei successful-baits.de*



minne6 schrieb:


> wer wird denn gleich so böse werden ?



na nix böse, aber solche Posts sind halt sinnlos.


----------



## minne6 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelbestellung bei successful-baits.de*



sauerseb schrieb:


> na nix böse, aber solche Posts sind halt sinnlos.



An sowas wirste dich hier leider gewöhnen müssen ;-) Es ist nicht immer alles Sinnvoll, aber Meinungsfreiheit ist nun mal Gesetz. |rolleyes


----------



## allrounder11 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelbestellung bei successful-baits.de*

Es wird schwierig werden sich zu einigen. 
Was mich allerdings extrem wundert ist, dass Red Spice Fish noch nicht genannt wurde!


----------



## sauerseb (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelbestellung bei successful-baits.de*

Die Geschmacksumfrage gibts hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=228101

Bitte stimmt alle so schnell es geht ab, damit die Bestellung vorankommt!


----------



## punkarpfen (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelbestellung bei successful-baits.de*



sauerseb schrieb:


> na nix böse, aber solche Posts sind halt sinnlos.


Nein, sinnlos ist 4 Threads für eine Sammelbestellung aufzumachen. Wenn du dir aber die Postings durchliest, dann wird dir aufgefallen sein, dass fast jeder User einen anderen Wunsch hat. Der eine will die Sorte, der andere jene, wieder einer Freezer oder Traveller oder besonders kleine Boilies ...
Um wirklich gute Konditionen zu bekommen sollte man das auf ein bis zwei Sorten begrenzen und dann kann jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er mitbestellt oder nicht. Der Krill Boilie soll ab Ende Januar 2012 erhältlich sein.
Für 5 Euro/Kilo braucht man aber keine Sammelbestellung machen.


----------



## sauerseb (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelbestellung bei successful-baits.de*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Nein, sinnlos ist 4 Threads für eine Sammelbestellung aufzumachen. Wenn du dir aber die Postings durchliest, dann wird dir aufgefallen sein, dass fast jeder User einen anderen Wunsch hat. Der eine will die Sorte, der andere jene, wieder einer Freezer oder Traveller oder besonders kleine Boilies ...
> Um wirklich gute Konditionen zu bekommen sollte man das auf ein bis zwei Sorten begrenzen und dann kann jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er mitbestellt oder nicht. Der Krill Boilie soll ab Ende Januar 2012 erhältlich sein.
> Für 5 Euro/Kilo braucht man aber keine Sammelbestellung machen.



du bist schon ein ganz schlaues Kerlchen oder? Eigentlich hab ich 2 Threads aufgemacht, der dritte war n Bock, weil man die Umfrage innerhalb von 5 Minuten nach Threaderstellung erstellt haben muß. War aber zwischendurch mal Kacken. Kann ja nich hellsehen, dass es hier solche sehr sinnvollen Regeln gibt. Der vierte Thread is nich von mir, sondern der vom letzten Jahr. Desweitern hab ich eben gestern die Umfrage erstellt, die die 2 Sorten festlegt und dann wird die Menge bestimmt. Also auch hier ist man eindeutig im Vorteil, wenn man 1. lesen kann und 2. das Gelesene auch versteht! 

Also alles im allem, wenn man nix gscheites zu sagen hat, dann einfach mal die Fresse halten. 

Tight fuckin lines Chrissybär


----------



## punkarpfen (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelbestellung bei successful-baits.de*

Dann wünsche ich dir viel Spaß und Erfolg mit der Sammelbestellung. :q
Auf jeden Fall wird der Christian H. von SB auf einen tiefenentspannten Verhandlungspartner treffen. 
Was ist eigentlich aus der letzten Sammelbestellung bei SB geworden?


----------



## meckpomm (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelbestellung bei successful-baits.de*

Moin,

hast du überhaupt schonmal mit SB gesprochen, ob die sowas nochmal machen wollen. Bislang hab ich hier nur alte Angebote gelesen und dass du erstmal ein Meinungsbild einholen möchtest.

Wie läuft denn das mit der Bezahlung? Alles auf dein Konto und du brennst damit durch? Nein, war nur ein Scherz, aber dennoch sollte SB dann schon zugestimmt haben.

Mir sind da zu viele Ungereimtheiten und ein "Organisator", der erst seit kurzem wieder aktiv ist, schnell aus der Haut fährt und Leute beleidigt. Vertrauen strahlt das nicht unbedingt aus.

Gruß
Rene


----------



## Carras (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelbestellung bei successful-baits.de*

Naja,

Carphunter2401 Thread zur Sammelbestellung war auch vom Februar dieses Jahr.
inzwischen hat das also auch keine Gültigkeit mehr.

Die Preise die hier genannt sind hat er mit SB ausgehandelt gehabt, nicht der Threadersteller hier.

Und Sauerseb fragt ja auch noch, ob Carphunter2401 sich hier "einklinken könnte.




sauerseb schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar! Grad wenn du damit schon Erfahrung hast. Wollte auch nich vorweggreifen, hatte nur den anderen Sammelbestell-Thread so verstanden, dass die da nich bei SB bestellen. Daher kam die Idee.
> 
> ...


 

Da liegt die Vermutung einfach nahe, dass da nicht wirklich viele Gedanken zu der ganzen Sache getätigt wurden.


----------



## dark (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelbestellung bei successful-baits.de*

Schade, die Idee an sich wäre eine gute Idee gewesen. Nach den letzten Seiten zu beurteilen, ist es aber doch nichts für mich. Bestelle dann lieber direkt bei sb...


----------



## sauerseb (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelbestellung bei successful-baits.de*

Ich hab ja schon gehört, dass dieses Forum hier voller seltsamer Gestalten sein soll. Naja, man lernt halt nie aus. 

Hab ersten Kontakt zu SB aufgenommen gehabt und das auch hier reingestellt, was die mir gesagt haben. 

Wir haben hier bereits 250kg zusammen, was sicher auch schon nen Rabatt geben wird. Mit der Sammelbestellung würden es sicher mehr werden, aber das is mir etz egal...

Von daher werd ich nix mehr machen, auch den anderen Thread werd ich abschließen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sammelbestellung bei successful-baits.de*

Da der Themenstarter die Sache aufgibt, ist hier dicht.


----------

